# Beaver Area/ Tushar Mountains



## kailey29us

My brother and I are planning on bow hunting the Beaver Mountain area this year for Elk (cow) and deer. Neither of us have ever hunted the area before. Anyone have any info on the area, water sources, wallows etc.? I live in southern UT and he lives in the northern part of the state, Beaver is kind of halfway. Im planning on putting game cams out soon any information would be helpful!

Sorry I guess a more accurate description of the area would be the area east of Beaver Utah. The Tushar Mountain Range.


----------



## ARCHER11

I have never hunted the area but its definitely a place I would love to check out! What part of the Tushars are you looking to hunt? Ive done a little looking around on google earth but not much besides that. If you're looking for an extra set of eyes for a scouting trip or whatever let me know id be happy to come along if I have time. Any time in the mountains is well spent in my opinion!


----------



## wshiwsfshn

Is mount Holly and Bullion canyon in the Tushar range?


----------



## ARCHER11

Yeah, theyre both part of the Tushar range.


----------



## reaper

Steep rugged and thick. There Elk and deer but you'll work for them. Get a nice spotting scope and use it to scout. Lots of bears up there to.


----------



## kailey29us

ARCHER11 said:


> I have never hunted the area but its definitely a place I would love to check out! What part of the Tushars are you looking to hunt? Ive done a little looking around on google earth but not much besides that. If you're looking for an extra set of eyes for a scouting trip or whatever let me know id be happy to come along if I have time. Any time in the mountains is well spent in my opinion!


I was looking at the area around Kents Lake and Lebaron Lake.


----------



## GSPonPoint

I've spent a number of years general archery elk and deer hunting down there. Let me first since the creation of the dedicated hunter program it's become a total zoo. Lots and lots of campers. Everyone leaves there trailers up there for weeks at a time. It can be very difficult to even find a camp spot. 
Now most of my experience has been along the Kent lake / Puffer lake loop. This used to be a very good deer area but not any more. You'll see tons of deer, just very few bucks. In the past we had good success for deer but no more. As for elk, there are elk in certain areas, but certainly not everywhere. I've had good success on elk but I've put the time in and know where they are. The last year we hunted Beaver was 2009. I got into a huge herd of nearly 100 elk early opening morning. I was bless to take a nice cow. You won't find elk in every canyon, even canyons that you would expect to find them in you don't.
Good luck!


----------



## kailey29us

Went up on the mountain this sunday and tried to put some cameras up. The snow and runoff caused some problems. Saw a few deer and some fresh elk sign (no actual elk). Got 2 cameras in, one will have to be moved next trip up, I couldnt get it exactly where I wanted so I just put it up to see whats in the area. It was a successful trip, put some miles on my boots and my dog got to play in the snow!


----------



## kailey29us

Went back up today, not much snow left so I was able to get into the deeper canyons. Still looking for a wallow, I followed a little spring for what seemed like forever down a really steep canyon, it went underground and never re-appeared. NEED WATER!!! We did see a really nice buck, a few smaller bucks and a few cow elk in the area.


----------



## kailey29us

Well I thought the opening weekend was going to be horrible, it started out that way. Friday morning when I got to camp and realized I forgot to grab my good pair of boots, at least I remembered my old ones so I didnt have to go barefoot. Then I was setting up my tent and one of the poles broke. When my brother arrived we went out looking around where I had seen the big bucks and we saw nothing but does and fawns, not even a little 2 point was out and about. It didnt look good.
Opening morning we didnt see much of anything, we went out for a long hike in the afternoon to check a couple areas I had scouted in mid July. As we were reaching the top of a steep nasty canyon we caught the movement of a couple of elk, they were about 60 yards away. We were able to sneak to within 30 yards and I let the arrow fly, after the arrow hit she turned and ran over the other side and I lost sight. I thought the arrow hit a little far back and I was just sick about it until I found the first blood on the other side of the ridge. We sat a waited for 30 minutes and found her about 150 yards down. By the time we got all the cutting done and back to camp day 1 was over with. 
Sunday we went to Beaver to drop the meat off at the cutter but we couldnt get them to answer the phone so we decided to go to Cedar City. By the time we got the meat dropped of and back to camp half the day was gone. We went on another hike to check one of my cameras and it looked like it had seen alot of activity so we decided to sit there the rest of the day. We saw one buck who came to within 10 yards but was behind some trees and didnt present a shot. 
We went back to that spot on the morning of day 3 and the same buck came in, my brother made a nice shot at 25 yards and sealed the deal.
The best part of the whole thing is this was not only my very first elk but my first animal with archery equipment. This deer was also my brothers first archery kill!!!!


----------



## Yahtahay

Congrats to you both! Put the work in and it paid off, amazing how that happens ya know? Makes me laugh when the Utah army shows up opening weekend and only gets maybe 1 mile from any road and they expect to see the largest herd in the state with absolutely no pre-season scouting. All I can say is thank god for trail cams!


----------



## Bo0YaA

Looks like you guys had a good time, congrats. Now wheres the deer pics?


----------



## lunkerjunker

Nice work! I wish I had that kind of an opening weekend! My weeked hunting deer on Boulder Mt ended before it even began when I nicked my split bus cable with a broadhead and **** near cut it in half on Friday evening.


----------



## kailey29us

BoOYaA,
Wish I had the deer pics, they were on the memory card when I left camp but not when I got home.

lunkerjunker,
I noticed on thursday my loop was slipping and I started shooting 6-8" low, got it fixed and left for camp friday and finished fine tuning it up there. Hope your second weekend goes better than the first.


----------

